# Stromanbieter



## waldy (26 Juni 2013)

Hi,m
ich suche nach günstiger Stomanbieter, da ich bezahle Momentan ca. 30 Censt pro KW, suche ich günstiger Stromanbieter.

gruß waldy


----------



## DerMatze (26 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
kurz mal google befragt:
http://www.verivox.de/power/
http://www.check24.de/strom-gas/strom/google/?wpset=google_strom
http://www.toptarif.de/strom/stromtarife

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Juni 2013)

Kauf Dir ein Fahrrad mit Dynamo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juni 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,m
> ich suche nach günstiger Stomanbieter, da ich bezahle Momentan ca. 30 Censt pro KW, suche ich günstiger Stromanbieter.
> 
> gruß waldy



ich zahle 25,6 Cent und eine Jahresgebühr von 114,95€ ....... hast du auch eine Jahresgebühr ? Ansonsten sind 30 Cent doch gar nicht so schlecht. Such dir nicht den billigsten Anbieter raus und keine Jahresvorzahlung vereinbaren... Bei mir sind schon 2 Anbieter während der Lieferung in die Insolvenz gegangen und bei einem konnte ich die Gebühr grade noch so zurückbuchen lassen. Sonst hätte ich viel Geld bezahlt und keinen Strom bekommen


----------



## Sinix (26 Juni 2013)

Frag deinen aktuellen Anbieter nach einen günstigeren Tarif und einen Treuebonus (unter Androhung eines Wechsels).
Hat bei meinem auch etwas teureren aber dafür zuverlässigen Anbieter schon 2x gut funktioniert., ca. 100€ wurden bei Jahresabschluss verechnet.


----------



## waldy (26 Juni 2013)

Hi,
ja, ich bezahle auch extra Gebühren . Nur meine Stromverbrauch in Jahr ist ca. 9500 KW . Deswegen ob das 30 Cent oder 24 Cent am ende macht sehr Größe Unterschied für mich .

gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2013)

9500KW sind ja reichlich, wird bei dir mit Strom geheizt?


----------



## Sinix (26 Juni 2013)

Schreib doch gleich das du für deine Firma den Strom meinst...guckst du hier bei gewerbliche-stromtarife

Vielleicht auch ein Mini-BHKW interessant?


----------



## SoftMachine (27 Juni 2013)

.
@ waldy

guckst du  HIER


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (27 Juni 2013)

Mhhhh gut das ich mir noch kein neues Auto gekauft habe. Werde jetzt auf jedenfall statt Diesel ein reine E-Auto kaufen. Das aller beste daran ist ja das es schon eine Antenne hat


----------



## C7633 (27 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 9500KW sind ja reichlich, wird bei dir mit Strom geheizt?



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke.
Dann wird die Sache natürlich einiges komplizierter, da viele Anbieter keinen Sondertarif zum Heizen anbieten.
So wie die Elektroheizung früher gepuscht wurde, wollen die E-Werke und die Bundesregierung sie heute los werden.

Lieber Waldi sag uns doch zu erst mal wie Du die Wohnung und Wasser warm machst.


----------



## waldy (27 Juni 2013)

> 9500KW sind ja reichlich, wird bei dir mit Strom geheizt?


 - Ich habe noch einen alten Private PC , der Prozessor besteht zum meinem Stolz aus Rohlampen. 
Es dauert, bis der PC hochfährt, Rohlampe werden warm geglüht – und dann kann ich schon mit PC arbeiten.
Es dauert auch ein bisschen, da der Prozessor max. bis 1 Hz schnell ist.

Ok, dass ist nur Spass.

Aber in unsere Wohnung sind ein paar Elektro Heizboiler eingebaut – davon kommt höhe Stromverbrauch.

gruß


----------



## himbeergeist (27 Juni 2013)

mit 9500kWh komme ich fast 4 Jahre hin


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (27 Juni 2013)

Hallo Waldy,

frag Tante G mal nach Powermagnete... Die senken deinen Verbrauch auf 1000kWh.. Aber pssst.. nicht dem EVU sagen...

ROFLMAO


----------



## vollmi (27 Juni 2013)

Also früher haben die Powermagnete den Verbrauch auf 0kWh gesenkt. Aber mit den neuen M-Bus Elektronikzählern, braucht man wohl sehr sehr sehr viel stärkere Magnete oder einen EMP 

mfG René


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Juni 2013)

Es reicht auch die Spannungsbrücken im rauszudrehen, oder ein kleines Loch in das Gehäuse bohren und mit einem Draht die Scheibe zu blockieren -> funktioniert aber wie Rene sagt, nur bei den alten Zählern.
Oder du drehtst Zugang und Abgang, dann läuft der Zähler verkehrt rum, und du bekommst sogar noch Geld vom E-Werk, weil du ja Strom produziert hast.


----------



## DerMatze (28 Juni 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Aber pssst.. nicht dem EVU sagen...



evtl. lesen die ja hier auch mit...?!


----------



## Fanal (12 Juli 2013)

Diese Vergleichsanbieter 

http://www.verivox.de
http://www.check24.de
http://www.stromvergleich-kostenlos.org
http://www.toptarif.de

kann ich auch empfehlen. Aber keine Vorkasse + gute Kundenmeinung!


----------



## Rudi (12 Juli 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,m
> ich suche nach günstiger Stomanbieter, da ich bezahle Momentan ca. 30 Censt pro KW, suche ich günstiger Stromanbieter.
> 
> gruß waldy



Wenn das für das Sozialamt zu viel ist hilft nur noch ein Bypass am Stomzähler !
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Elektrochris (1 August 2013)

Um das Thema noch mal wiederzubeleben;-)

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit care energy gemacht?

Kommt mir verdammt günstig vor??


----------



## Wu Fu (1 August 2013)

Kannte ich zwar bis vo 5 Minuten nicht.
Aber mir sticht gleich das Kleingedruckte ins Auge.



> *inkl. 19% Ust., Stromsteuer, EEG-Umlage, zzgl. Netznutzungskosten gemäß Preisblatt des regionalen Netzbetreibers



Ich behaupte du hast noch zusätzliche Kosten vom Netzbetreiber.
Auf solchen zusätzlichen Bürokratikram hätte ich persönlich keine Lust und Zeit.
Und welche Kosten dadurch hinzukommen ist vermutlich auch schwer zu sagen.


----------

